Ask HN: Who is on the front edge of sci-fi? - germinalphrase
======
mindcrime
I'm not sure exactly what you mean, but the way I'd interpret this, I'd say
that Greg Egan and Charles Stross have to be in the conversation.

------
germinalphrase
Sure - I started re-read Neuromancer recently and just felt a sense of wonder
at knowing it was written in 1984. It was so conceptually solid for the time.
So far on the edge.

Who’s doing that now?

------
autopoiesis
Cixin Liu, with his excellent 'Remembrance of Earth's Past' trilogy.
Beautiful, literary, conceptually profound sci-fi.

------
hsikka
Could you clarify what you mean by this question?

